# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > رابطة عكس التيار >  رحلة الى الجمهورية اللبنانية

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم





هذا الموضوع احدى مواضيع حملة

رحلة حول العالم










الجمهورية اللبنانية

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
 

[align=center]
أهلا بكم في الجمهورية البنانية 



[/align]





*الجمهوريّة اللبنانيّة* هي إحدى الدول العربية الواقعة في الشرق الأوسط في جنوب غرب القارة الآسيوية. تحدها سوريا من الشمالوالشرق، وفلسطين المحتلة من الجنوب، وتطل من جهة الغرب على البحر الأبيض المتوسط. للبنان تاريخ عريق يعود لأكثر من 7000 سنة من الوجود والتفاعل مع الحضارات. هو بلد ديمقراطيجمهوريطوائفي غني بتعدد ثقافاته وتنوع حضاراته. معظم سكانه من العربالمسلمينوالمسيحيين. وبخلاف بقية الدول العربية هناك وجود فعال للمسيحيين في الحياة العامة والسياسية. هاجر وإنتشر أبناؤه حول العالم منذ أيام الفينيقيين، وحالياً فإن عدد اللبنانيين المهاجرين يقدر بضعف عدد اللبنانيين المقيمين.
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
 


يقع لبنان في غربي قارة آسيا. يحده البحر الأبيض المتوسط من الغرب بشاطئ طوله 225 كم (140 ميل)، وفلسطين المحتلة  من الجنوب وسوريا من الشرق والشمال. وطول حدوده مع سوريا 375 كم (233 ميل)، ومع إسرائيل 79 كم (49 ميل). وهناك خلاف قائم بين لبنان وسوريا بشأن منطقة صغيرة تجاور مرتفعات الجولان المحتلة من قبل إسرائيل وهي مزارع شبعا، حيث إن كلا البلدين يدعي انتمائها لإقليمه، إلا أن الأمم المتحدة قامت بتعيين حدود المزارع وتحتسبها على أنها جزء من لبنان.





معظم الأراضي اللبنانية جبلية ماعدا الخط الساحلي وسهل البقاع. وتخترق لبنان من الشمال إلى الجنوب سلسلتي جبال هما سلسلة جبال لبنان الشرقية والتي تشكل حدوده الشرقية مع سوريا وسلسلة جبال لبنان الغربية والتي تطل على البحر الأبيض المتوسط وأهمها جبل المكمل إذ أن قمته القرنة السوداء هي أعلى قمة جبل في غربي آسيا، ويفصل بين سلسلتي الجبال سهل البقاع. وتنتشر في لبنان الأنهار التي تتجمع من ذوبان الثلوج ومن أشهرها نهر الليطاني ونهر العاصي.









مناخ لبنان متوسطي معتدل:
في الساحل: الشتاء بارد وممطر، أما الصيف فحار ورطب. في الجبال: الشتاء بارد وتصل الحرارة إلى ما دون الصفر مع تساقط الثلوج، أما الصيف فتكون درجات الحرارة فيه معتدلة بدون رطوبة. معدلات هطول الأمطار مرتفعة بالنسبة للمنطقة المحيطة به إلا في الشمال الشرقي، وذلك بسبب سلسلة الجبال الغربية التي تمنع وصول المطر إلى تلك المنطقة.
ويشتهر لبنان بغابات الأرز رمز البلاد والتي كانت ضخمة في العصور الغابرة إلا أن كميتها إنخفضت بسبب استعمال خشبه على مر العصور وعدم الاهتمام بإعادة زراعته إضافة إلى إصابته بالأمراض.
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
الطريق الى بيروت ..
























[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
 











المسافات في بيروت قصيرة فلا تستغرق الطريق اكثر من عشر دقائق من المطار الى وسط العاصمة خاصة اذا استقلت الطريق السريع والنفق الذي يؤدي بك الى داخل العاصمة وأيضا المسافه من الساحل الى الجبل قد تستغرق ما بين 15 الى 30 دقيقه, ولكن لا تنسى انك في لبنان وقد يكون هناك ازدحام سير خانق غير مبرر وغير منتظر







والجميل في بيروت هو تسهيل اللبنانيين امورهم، فعلى الرغم من زحمة السيارات المسجلة في لبنان والتي يتم استقدامها في فترات الصيف من الخليج غير انك لن تواجه مشكلة في توقيف سيارتك في وسط العاصمة، فهناك مواقف كثيره في منطقة السولدير ( بسعر 2000 ليره أي دولار ونصف ) أو يكفي ان تشير الى احد العاملين المرخصين على توقيف السيارات ويأخذ الباقي على عاتقه، لقاء مبلغ من المال، شرط ترك المفاتيح معه






وسط بيروت ( ألأسواق التجاريه ) أو ( السولدير ) قلب لبنان النابض بالحياة
من اللافت ان جميع الذين يقومون بزيارة لبنان نجدهم في وسط بيروت التجاري «سوليدير» انها فعلا منطقة تشبه مدينة برشلونة الاسبانية نسبة لتعدد المطاعم على جانبي طرقاتها المخصصة للمشاة فقط
المميز في وسط بيروت، الاجواء العامة ووجود المحلات التجارية التي تفتح ابوابها حتى ساعات الصباح الاولى، فبعد تناولك العشاء في واحد من افضل مطاعمها يمكنك التجول بين حاراتها الجميلة ويمكنك التسوق وسوف تشعر بأن نهارك طويل جدا وستكون فرصة لكي تستفيد من كل ثانية تمضيها هناك*
 




*[/align]*
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
تقع مدينة بيروت على الشاطئ الشرقي من البحر المتوسط، يحدها غرباً البحر، وجنوباً ضواحيها ومنطقة خلدة إمتداداً إلى صيدا وجوارها، وشرقاً جبل لبنان، وشمالاً البحر، وبعض الضواحي الشماليّة.




وتقع بيروت في إقليم معتدل يتميّز بجودة الطقس واعتدال في المناخ وجمال في المنظر، وتذكر بعض المصادر بأن إسم بيروت مشتق من (بيريت) أي الآبار، وذلك لكثرة وجود الآبار والينابيع فيها، وكانت بيروت العُثمانيّة تذخر بالآبار.





وعندما يقال بيروت في العهد العثماني، إنما كان يُقصد بها بيروت الوادعة داخل سورها وفيما عدا ذلك من مناطق تدخل اليوم في نطاق بيروت، فإنما كانت تعتبر ضواحي بيروت، فقد كانت البسطة والمصيطبة وبرج أبي حيدر وزقاق البلاط والقنطاري والباشورة والنويري والأشرفية وسواها من المناطق، كانت تعتبر ضواحي لبيروت، وكانت تتميّز بكثرة مزارعها وأشجارها لا سيما التوت المرتبط زراعته بإنتاج الحرير.





والحقيقة فإن تطور مدينة بيروت خارج السور، إنما جاء نتيجة متطلبات اجتماعية واقتصادية وسكانية، حيث بدأت أعداد المدينة تزداد تباعاً، وكانت حتى العام 1746م مجرد مدينة متواضعة تخضع لأحد الضباط الأتراك، ثم سرعان ما بدأت بالتطور الاقتصادي نتيجة للأمن الذي تميّزت به، ونتيجة جهود تجارها، مع ما يتميّز به ميناؤها من مميزات تؤمن الأمان للسفن، علماً أن روح التسامح عند المسلمين وعدالتهم شّد إليها الكثير من التجار الأجانب وتجار المناطق اللبنانيّة والشامية لا سيما دمشق، وشهدت بيروت بعض الجمود في عهد الوالي أحمد باشا الجزار 1776م 1804م، ولكن سرعان ما استعادت نشاطها في عهد واليها سليمان باشا 1804م 1819م باشا، ونتيجة التطور الاقتصادي الذي أصابها ن فقد بدأت الدول الأوروبيّة تنتبه إلى أهميتها، فافتتحت فرنسا في كانون الأول عام 1822م قنصلية لها في بيروت لمتابعة نشاط تجارها وعلاقتهم بهذه المدينة وبمنتجاتها وببضائعها.





وكانت بيروت العُثمانيّة يسياجها سوراً على غرار أسوار المدن العربيّة والإسلامية، وقد قام الأمير بيدمر نائب الشام بتجديد سور بيروت في العصور الوسطى، ثم قام بتنظيمه وتحسينه الوالي أحمد باشا الجزار في أواخر القرن الثامن عشر، يوم طمح إلى الاستقلال والخروج على مولاه الأمير يوسف الشهابي، وكان يتخلل سور بيروت أو كما يلفظه البيارته (صور) بالصاد، ثمانية أبواب وبعض الأبراج، وكان يمتّد هذا السور من شمال الساحة، أي شمال (الهال) الهول وشمال موقع السبيل الحميدي، وما عُرف فيما بعد باسم ساحة رياض الصلح وبمحاذاة حائط سينما كابيتول، ويمتد باتجاه الشرق حتى كنيسة مار جرجس المارونية التي تقع داخل السور، ثم يمتّد شمالاً نزولاً حتى سوق أبو النصر وهو سوق يقع خارج السور، إلى أن يصل حائط السور إلى بناية دعبول تجاه جامع السرايا المعروف اليوم باسم جامع الأمير منصور عساف، ثم ينحدر شمالاً إلى آخر شارع فوش الحالي عند الطرف الغربي لمنطقة المرفأ ومن هناك يأخذه هذا السور سبيله غرباً حتى مقبرة السنطيّة التي كانت خارج المدينة وسورها، ثم يعود ويرتفع مع الشارع الممتد حالياً باتجاه باب إدريس ثم صعوداً حتى الكاتدرائية المعروفة باسم " الكبوشيّة " التي كانت أيضاً خارج السور، ثم يلتقي أخيراً مع البداية التي إنطلق منها في شمالي ساحة رياض الصلح .





ويبدو أن هذا السور رافق المدينة منذ تأسيسها على رأي بعض المؤرخين الذين يرجعون به إلى عهد الكنعانيين والحثيين، ويقولون بأن ارتفاعه كان في ذلك العهد خمسة أمتار وأن سماكته أربعة أمتار، ويؤكد هؤلاء قولهم هذا بأن الحفريات التي تناولت ساحة السور أثناء تخطيط الشوارع المحيطة بها كشفت عن بقايا السور الكنعاني الحثي التي جعلتها التطورات الجيولوجيّة تغيب تحت سطح الأرض.

[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
تأشيرات الدخول

يجب أن يحمل كل إنسان يدخل لبنان جواز سفر صالح لمدة ستة أشهر على الأقل مع تأشيرة الدخول المناسبة التي تصدرها السفارات والقنصليات أو مديرية الأمن العام على الحدود اللبنانية أو في المطار.
- يُمنح مواطنو البلدان التالية تأشيرة دخول مباشرة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر قابلة للتجديد تصلح للدخول مرات عدة: النمسا، بلجيكا، دانمارك، فنلندا، فرنسا، اليونان، ألمانيا، ايرلندا، ايطاليا، لوكسمبورغ، هولندا، البرتغال، اسبانيا، السويد، بريطانيا، سويسرا، النروج، الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، كندا، استراليا، أندورا، اليابان، كوريا الجنوبية، قبرص، ماليزيا، موناكو، نيوزيلندا، مالطا، أيسلندا، تشيلي، البرازيا، أرجنتين، فنزويلا، المكسيك، الصين، كوستاريكا، باناما، بيرو، سنغافورة وليشتنشتاين.
- يُمنح مواطنو مجلس التعاون الخليجي مع عائلاتهم وخدمهم وسائقيهم تأشيرة دخول لمدة ثلاثة أشهر قابلة للتجديد.
- تُُمنح تأشيرة دخول لمدة ستة أشهر قابلة للتجديد للأولاد الأجانب والعرب تحت سن الخامسة عشرة الذين يسافرون مع أمهاتهم اللبنانيات.
- تُمنح تأشيرة دخول لمدة ستة أشهر قابلة للتجديد للدبلوماسيين العرب والأجانب وخدمهم.
- يحصل مواطنو الدول التالية على جواز سفر مباشر وفقا لأنظمة القسم الذي يصدر هذه الجوازات: روسيا، بيلاروسيا، استونيا، ليتوانيا، مولدافيا، أوكرانيا، جورجيا، كازاخستان، لاتفيا، أرمينيا، كريغيستان، أوزبكستان، تركمنستان، أذربيجان، تاجيكستان، التشيك، البوسنة، سلوفاكيا، سلوفانيا، بولندا، هنغاريا، الهرسك، مقدونيا، بلغاريا، رومانيا، يوغوسلافيا وكرواتيا.
*الكلفة:*
-  تأشيرة الدخول لمدة لا تتجاوز الثمانية والأربعين ساعة: مجانا.
- تأشيرة الدخول لمدة ترواح بين 48 ساعة و15 يوما: 25 ألف ليرة لبنانية.
-  الإقامة غير المربوطة بمدة الصلاحية لدخول واحد: 50 ألف ليرة لبنانية.
- لدخول مزدوج: 75 ألف ليرة.
- لدخول ثلاثي وأكثر: 100 ألف ليرة.
لمزيد من المعلومات، الرجاء زيارة موقع الأمن العام اللبناني .
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

اللغات
يتقن قسم كبير من الشعب اللبناني الفرنسية أو الإنكليزية بالإضافة إلى اللغة المحلية وهي العربية إلى جانب لغات أخرى. كذلك، يتقن قسم من اللبنانيين ذات الأصول الأرمنية لغتهم الأم.


*التوقيت*
خلال الشتاء: توقيت غرينتش + ساعتان
خلال الصيف: توقيت غرينتش + 3 ساعات
يُعمل بالتوقيت الصيفي ابتداء من آخر يوم أحد في آذار وينتهي في آخر أحد من تشرين الأول عند منتصف الليل.


*العملة اللبنانية*
العملة اللبنانية هي الليرة (ل.ل.) ويتم إصدارها من فئات 1000 ليرة، 5 آلاف ليرة، 10 آلاف ليرة، 20 ألف ليرة، 50 ألف ليرة، 100 ألف ليرة. أما القطع المعدنية، فهي من فئة 500 و 250 ليرة.

الاقتصاد اللبناني مدولر إلى حد كبير، إلا أن التعامل بكل من الليرة والدولار شائع على نطاق واسع. ويتم قبول كل بطاقات الاعتماد في معظم الفنادق والمحلات التجارية والمطاعم ومتاجر البيع بالتجزئة.





*الاتصالات*
يمكن إجراء المكالمات الدولية من الهواتف المحلية من خلال محطة القمر الصناعي الأرضية الخاصة بلبنان. ويتم استخدام الخطوط الدولية الخاصة وخدمات الهاتف الخليوي على نطاق واسع. وتتوافر خدمات التيلكس والفاكس على حد سواء.

للاتصال بلبنان، يجب اعتماد الرمز 961. أما رمز المنطقة الخاص بالهاتف الخليوي، فهو 3 عند الاتصال من خارج لبنان، و(03) عند الاتصال من داخل الأراضي اللبنانية. وينطبق هذا الرمز على كل المناطق اللبنانية التي تحمل رمزا آخر للاتصالات عبر الخطوط الأرضية: بيروت (01)، الشمال (06)، جونية ومحيطها بما فيها جبيل (09)، الجنوب (07)، جبل لبنان (04)، جبل لبنان الجنوبي (05) والبقاع (08).
*التعرفة:*

1. الهاتف الأرضي:
تعرفة التوصيلة: 57 ألف ليرة، كلفة الاشتراك الشهري: 12 ألف ليرة، تعرفة الاستخدام: 47 ليرة لكل دقيقة.
لمزيد من المعلومات، الرجاء زيارة موقع أوجيرو.

2. الهاتف الخلوي:
تعرفة التوصيلة: 50 دولارا أميركيا، كلفة الاشتراك الشهري: 15 دولارا، تعرفة الاستخدام: 11 سنتا لكل دقيقة، خدمة الرسائل القصيرة: 0,09 دولارات لكل رسالة، الرسائل القصيرة الدولية: 0,18 دولارا لكل رسالة، خدمة الرسائل المتعددة الوسائط: 0,20 دولارا لكل رسالة.
وبالإضافة إلى الخط العادي، هناك أنواع عدة من البطاقات المدفوعة سلفا التي تراوح قيمتها بين 10 و140 دولارا.
لمزيد من المعلومات، الرجاء زيارة الموقع الإلكتروني لـ "ألفا" وموقع MTC Touch .
الخدمات البريدية
تلتزم ليبان بوست توفير المنتجات والخدمات البريدية العالية الجودة.
للمزيد من المعلومات، الرجاء زيارة الموقع الإلكتروني لليبان بوست.





*المواص**لات*
يصل بيروت بالمدن اللبنانية الأخرى، كما بالمدن الرئيسية السورية، عدد من خطوط النقل بالأوتوبيس. وبالإضافة إلى الأوتوبيس، يمكن توفير المواصلات بما يسمى "السرفيس" أو بالتاكسي. ويُعرف السرفيس ذات اللوحة الحمراء بأنه أقل كلفة من التاكسي.
إن السفر من لبنان وإليه سهل جداً إذ أن معظم الخطوط الجوية الدولية تؤمن رحلات منتظمة إلى مطار بيروت الدولي قدوماً من أوروبا وأفريقيا وباقي دول الشرق الأوسط. أما طيران الشرق الأوسط، وهي شركة الخطوط الجوية اللبنانية، فهو يؤمن رحلات منتظمة وأحياناً يومية إلى كافة الوجهات في الشرق الأوسط وأوروبا.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

فنادق بيروت .......





فنادق *5 

فندق فينيسيا انتركونتيننتال 5*، بيروت، لبنان

 

فندق موفنبيك 5*، بيروت، لبنان


روشه ارجان من روتانا 5*، بيروت، لبنان


فندق السفير هيليوبوليتان 5*، بيروت، لبنان


فندق رويال بلازا 5*، بيروت، لبنان


فندق كراون بلازا 5*، بيروت ، لبنان
 

فندق راديسون ساس 5*، بيروت، لبنان


فندق روتانا جيفينور5*، بيروت، لبنان


فندق شيراتون كورال بيتش 5*، بيروت، لبنان

 

فندق لو ميريديان كومودور5*، بيروت، لبنان
**


فندق لو بريستول 5*، بيروت، لبنان



فندقغاليريا 5*، بيروت، لبنان (سابقا ماريوت) 

فندق لو غراي 5*، بيروت، لبنان


فندق لو رويال 5*، بيروت، لبنان


فندق حبتور غراند 5*، بيروت، لبنان 

فندق ميتروبوليتان بالاس 5*، بيروت، لبنان 

فندق فور سيزنز 5*، بيروت ، لبنان

فندق لو فاندوم اينتركونتيننتال 5*، بيروت، لبنان
 

فندق البيرجو 5*، بيروت، لبنان








فنادق *4 

فندق باريزين، بيروت ،لبنان




فندق فور بوينتس شيراتون فردان ، بيروت ، لبنان


 



فندق بالم بيتش، بيروت، لبنان



فندق الريفيرا، بيروت، لبنان


فندق هوليدي إن دانيس، بيروت، لبنان
**

فندق باي فيو، بيروت، لبنان
**



فندق منرو، بيروت، لبنان




فندق كاسادور، بيروت، لبنان

**



فندق رمادا داونتاون، بيروت، لبنان




فندق كينغ سويتس، بيروت، لبنان

 



فندق كورال سويت، بيروت، لبنان

 



فندق سيزرز بارك، بيروت، لبنان



فندق غولدن توليب، بيروت، لبنان


فندق مديترانيه، بيروت، لبنان
**

فندق كافالير، بيروت، لبنان
**

فندق بلازا، بيروت، لبنان
**

فندق ماي فلاور، بيروت، لبنان



فندق سي روك، بيروت، لبنان
**



فندق بادوفا، بيروت، لبنان




فندق دوروي، بيروت، لبنان
فندق شارلز، بيروت، لبنان




فندق روتانا حازمية، بيروت، لبنان

 



فندق نابليون، بيروت، لبنان
**

فندق لانكستار، بيروت، لبنان


فندق سوفيتيل لو غابريل، بيروت، لبنان


فندق ايدن، بيروت، لبنان
** 
فندق تكايا سويتس، بيروت، لبنان
**


فندق رويال غاردن، بيروت، لبنان



فندق بليس سويت، بيروت، لبنان


فندق الشيخ، بيروت، لبنان

فندق بارك تاور سويتس، بيروت، لبنان

فندق هوليداي تاور، جونيه، لبنان


فندق بيروت غولدن بلازا، بيروت، لبنان

فندق وايت هاوس، بيروت، لبنان
**

فندق ايمبريال سويتس، بيروت، لبنان
**
فندق سافوي روشه، بيروت، لبنان


فندق بيريت، بيروت، لبنان

فندق بروميناد، بيروت، لبنان
**

فندق اين واي سويتس، بيروت، لبنان
**
فندق دئ فيل، بيروت، لبنان


فندق الكسندر، بيروت، لبنان

فندق ايتوال سويتس، بيروت، لبنان

فندق لجند، بيروت، لبنان


فندق بو ريفاج، بيروت، لبنان


فندق ديبلومات سويت، لبنان


فندق غراند سويتس، بيروت، لبنان

 
فندق وايت تاور، بيروت الزلقا، لبنان
**

فندق سويت، بيروت، لبنان

 
فندق كانجوتيل، بيروت، لبنان
**

فندق موزارت، بيروت، لبنان

 
فندق واينر هاوس، بيروت، لبنان





فنادق *3 


فندق بافييون، بيروت، لبنان


فندق لاسيكال، بيروت، لبنان


فندق بيفرلي ريزيدانس، بيروت، لبنان
**

فندق كونكورد، بيروت، لبنان

فندق ماربل تاور، بيروت، لبنان


فندق بيلا ريفا، بيروت، لبنان
 
فندق لو مارلي، بيروت، لبنان
 
فندق نابولي، بيروت، لبنان


فندق بورت فيو، بيروت، لبنان

فندق بيركيلي، بيروت، لبنان
**

فندق سيدرلاند، بيروت، لبنان

فندق هيلدن، بيروت، لبنان

 

فندق رابية غست هاوس، بيروت، لبنان
فندق سيتي سويت، بيروت، لبنان

فندق لوردز، بيروت، لبنان

فندق أسترا، بيروت، لبنان
فندق ايمباسي، بيروت، لبنان








فنادق *2 





فندق مايس، بيروت، لبنان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

بيروت بالليل شوفو ما احلاها

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
 



وقبل الذهاب شمالا .. دعونا نذهب في جولة الى ارجاء جنوب لبنان  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
خارطة جنوب لبنان









اليكم اسماء بلدات وقرى الجنوب:


" قضاء صور" 
جويا - صور - صدّيقين - قانا - العباسية 
محرونة - برج الشمالي - البازورية - باتوليه - البستان 
حناويه - الشهابية - الشعيتية - القليلة - طيردبا 
المنصوري - صريفا - عيتيت - معروب - مروحين 
طير فلسيه - دير قانون النهر- عين بعال - باريش - علما الشعب 
الحنية- شحور - البرغلية - جبال البطم - الرمادية 
رشكنانيه - البياض - المجادل - مجدل زون - الجبين 
شيحين - دبعال - يانوح - طورا - بافليه 
شمع أرزون رأس العين زبقين دردغيا 
طير حرفا - الحميري - مزرعة مشرف - دير عامص - معركه 
الحلوسية - دير كيفا - برج رحال - بدياس - يارين - الناقورة 

" قضاء صيدا "
ارزي - البابلية - البرامية - برتي - بقسطة 
تفاحتا - حارة صيدا - الخرايب - درب السيم - الزرارية 
إركي - انصارية - بنعفول - البيسارية - خرطوم 
زيتا - طنبوريت - قعقعية الصنوبر - قناريت - كوثرية السيّاد 
السكسكية - الصالحية - الصرفند - صيدا - عبرا 
عدلون - عدوسية - عنقون - عين الدلب - الغازية - اللوبية 
الغسانية - القرية - كفر حتى - كفر ملكي - مجدليون 
المروانية - المعمرية- مغدوشة - المية ومية - الهلالية - النجارية 


" قضاء النبطية "
أنصار - عين بوسوار - جبشيت - جرجوع - حاروف - بريقع 
حبوش - حومين التحتا - حومين الفوقا - الدوير - دير الزهراني 
رومين - زبدين - زفتا - زوطر الشرقية - زوطر الغربية 
الشرقية - صربا - صير الغربية - عربصاليم - عين قانا 
القصيبة - قعقعية الجسر - كفرتبنيت - كفررمان - كفرصير 
كفرفيلا - الكفور - ميفدون - النبطية التحتا - النبطية الفوقا 
النميريه - جباع - شوكين - سيني - عبا - أرنون - يحمر - عدشيت

" قضاء بنت جبيل "
برعشيت - بنت جبيل - بيت ليف- بير السناسل - تبنين 
حاريص - حداثا - خربة سلم - دبل - دير انطار 
رميش - السلطانية - شقراء - ودوبيه - صفد البطيخ - الطيري 
عيتا الشعب - عيترون - عيناثا - عين إبل - كفرا 
كفر دونين - يارون - ياطر - رامية - فرون - قلاويه 
برج قلاويه - بيت ياحون - الجميجمة - حانين - الغندورية 
رشاف - صربين - كونين - عيتا الجبل - مارون الراس - القوزح 

" قضاء حاصبيا "
حاصبيا - راشيا الفخار - شبعا - شويا - عين قنيا 
الفرديس - كفر حمام - كفرشوبا - الكفير - كوكبا 
مرج الزهور - الماري - ميمس - الهبارية 
" قضاء مرجعيون "
ابل السقي - برج الملوك - مرجعيون - حولا - الخيام 
دير ميماس - الطيبة - عديسه - قبريخا - القليعة 
كفركلا - مركبا - ميس الجبل - مجدل سلم - الوزاني 
بني حيان - طلوسة - عدشيت - القنطرة- دير سريان 
بلاط - الصواني - بليدا - رب ثلاثين - تولين 


" قضاء جزين "
بتدين اللقش - بكاسين - بنواتي - جرمق - جرنايا 
ريمات - الحمصية - جزين - روم - الريحان 
زحلته - سجد - سنيه - صباح - صفاريه - حيداب 
صيدون - عاريه - عازور - عرمتى - العيشية 
قيتولي - كرخا - كفرجرة - كفرحونة - كفرفالوس 
لبعه - اللويزة - مشموشة - المكنونية - مليخ 
وادي جزين - حيطوره - قطين - المجيدل - الميدان - شقاديف 



[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 

*وادي الحجير


طبيعة في جنوب لبنان الحلوة
*



*طبيعة في جنوب لبنان الحلوة

*


*طبيعة في جنوب لبنان الحلوة

*


*طبيعة في جنوب لبنان الحلوة
*



*طبيعة في جنوب لبنان الحلوة

*


*طبيعة في جنوب لبنان الحلوة
*




*طبيعة في جنوب لبنان الحلوة

*



























[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] صور لجبال لبنان مغطيها الثلج شوفو الجمال 

**



*شوفو هذه البلدة ما احلاها مع الثلج !!!!*
**

*هذه شخرة الارز مغطيها الثلج* 
*بحبك يا لبنان*

**





[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] صور من جويا













كمان كم صور من جويا
صورة في فيلا مشهورة حتى صارت معروفة بفرنسا الفيلا على شكل طائرة شوفوها


صورة لمدرسة جويا الرسمية 

صور لمدرسة الامام جعفر الصادق 

صور لمدارس الجمال من الابتدائي حتى النهائي


صورة لمسجد النبي صياح





صورة لسوق جويا يوم الجمعة 


صورة لمقبرة جويا


صورة قديمة لجويا













[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
والآن .. نتجه شمالا نحو طرابلس مرورا بسهل البقاع  :Smile: 




[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center] 
البقاع هي إحدى محافظات لبنان. وهي سهل واسع ينبسط بين سلسلتي جبال لبنان الشرقية والغربية. أراضيه خصبة يجري فيها أكبر نهرين في لبنان: الليطانيوالعاصي ولذلك شكلت هذه المنطقة خلال القرون السابقة خزان بلاد الشام من الحبوب والخضار والفاكهة.







تنقسم محافظة البقاع إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
البقاع الشمالي. البقاع الأوسط. البقاع الغربي. أكبر مدن البقاع هي مدينة بعلبك الواقعة في البقاع الشمالي ومدينة زحلة الواقعة في البقاع الأوسط، هذا بالإضافة إلى الكثير من القرى والبلدات المنتشرة فيه. والبقاع مشهور بأرضه الخصبة واعتماده على المزروعات وذلك بوجود سهل البقاع. وهذا بالإضافة إلى بعض الصناعات كصناعة تكرير السكر في بلدة مجدل عنجر الحدودية.
تقسم محافظة البقاع إلى خمسة أقضية تتوزع على ثلاثة دوائر انتخابية. تحوي 235 مدينة وقرية منها 139 فيها مجالس بلدية وتتوزع حسب الأقضية على الشكل التالي:
قضاء بعلبك (مركزه: بعلبك) 52 بلدية قضاء الهرمل (مركزه: الهرمل) 4 بلديات قضاء زحلة (مركزه: زحلة) 29 بلدية قضاء البقاع الغربي (مركزه: جب جنينشتاءًوصغبينصيفاً) 28 بلدية قضاء راشيا (مركزه: راشيا الوادي) 26 بلدية  





[/align]*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
مدينة بعلبك






*بعلبك* مدينة لبنانية تقع في قلب سهل البقاع الذي اشتهر بغناه ووفرة محاصيله الزراعية لامتداد أراضيه وغزارة مياه نهر الليطاني التي يروي أراضيه. وهي مركز قضاء محافظة البقاع. اشتهرت عبر العصور لموقعها على الخطوط البرية. شيد الرومان معابد ضخمة فيها. وآثاره الجاذبة للسياح تشهد على عراقتها. يقام فيها مهرجانات عالمية تستقطب أشهر الفنانين العرب والأجانب.







اتت تسمية المدينة من تركيب كلمتي "بعل" وتعني "رب" و"بك" وترمز للبقاع. كما كانت تسمى "هيليوبولس" (أي مدينة الشمس) عند الرومان. سيمت بالقلعة أيام الأُمويين العرب.

تقع مدينة بعلبك في شمال سهل البقاع وشرق نهر الليطاني، وتحيط بها من الشرق والغرب سلسلتا جبال لبنان الشرقية والغربية. تعلو بعلبك عن سطح البحر 1163 م. وتبعد عن العاصمة بيروت حوالي 83 كلم من ناحية الشمال.






[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
بعلبك هي مدينة لبنانية في وادي البقاع على إرتفاع 1170 متر عن سطح البحر تقريبا، تقع على شرق نهر الليطاني. تشتهر بآثارها كبقايا المعبد من فترة الوجود الروماني، عندما كانت بعلبك تسمى "هيليوبولس" (أي مدينة الشمس) إحدى أهم معالم الإمبراطورية الرومانية.


نظراً لمواقعها الجغرافي الاستراتيجي وأهميّتها الزراعية ، لتكون الموقع المختار لبناء أكبر الهياكل الرومانية التي عكست ثروة وقوة الامبراطورية الرومانية ، وقد استمرت عمليات البناء أكثر من مئتي عام واشرف على عملية البناء اباطرة رومانيون مختلفون . ومن اجل الوصول إلى هذه الهياكل ، لا بد للزائر ان يمر أولا بالاروقة الرومانية الضخمة وبساحتين تحيط بهما الاعمدة المهيبة .





السياحة في بعلبك
تعتبر مدينة بعلبك من اهم المدن السياحية في الشرق الاوسط على الاطلاق لما فيها من غنى سياحي من قلعة بعلبك ذات البناء الروماني الشاهق العلو إلى حجر الحبلة الذي يمثل أكبر حجر منحوت في العالم والذي يقع على جانب مدخل مدينة بعلبك من جهة الشرق حيث كان الرومان يقتلعون الحجارة و ينحتوها و يسوقوها إلى المكان المناسب.

اضافة إلى العديد من المساجد الاسلامية و الاموية و يتوسط مدينة بعلبك مسجد الامام الحسين ابن الامام علي بن ابي طالب زوج فاطمة الزهراء ابنة النبي محمد(صلى الله عليه وسلم)




تعتبر بعلبك من اهم المناطق التي تستقطب السواح سنويا
فمن النادر ما يغادر السائح لبنان من دون زيارة مدينة بعلبك وتحديداً هياكلها الرومانية، احدى روائع العالم القديم، التي تستقطب حسب احصائيات منظمة اليونسكو 120 الف سائح سنوياً، يقصدونها لرؤية عظمة الآثار الرومانية. وكلمة بعلبك تعني في الفينيقية «مدينة بعل» وقد سميت نسبة الى اله الشمس بعل، لذا اطلق عليها لقب «مدينة شمس»، وعندما احتلها الاغريق عام 332 ق.م عرفت حينها بمدينة Heliopolis نسبة الى Helios اله الشمس لدى اليونانيين.






[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
والآن الى أجمل مناطق سهل البقاع  :Smile: 





مغارة جعيتا ومعها محمية أرز بشري او ما يعرف بارز الرب أعجوبتا لبنان الطبيعيتان مرشحتان لدخول عجائب الدنيا السبع الطبيعية للعام المقبل، ضمن حملة التصويت للمباراة العالمية التي أطلقتها مؤسسة )noitadnuof dlrow nepo wen( السويسرية. 




المباراة العالمية المخصصة لاختيار سبعة معالم يتنافس فيها280 موقعا طبيعيا اختيرت من القارات الخمس، ومنها شلالات نياغارا وغابات الامازون ونهرها وقمة جبل ايفرست وجزر وصحار وبحيرات وجبال بركانية. تتوزع حملة التصويت على مراحل ثلاث، بدأت الاولى بالتصويت عبر الموقع الالكتروني للحملة لاختيار 77 موقعاً طبيعياً من كافة أنحاء العالم وتنتهي أواخر العام الحالي وتحديدا في 13 كانون الاول المقبل. 

والمرحلة الثانية تكون عبر تشكيل لجنة دولية من خبراء ومتخصصين تجول على كل المعالم الدولية الفائزة في المرحلة الأولى لاختيار 12 معلماً منها، على ان يعود لكل دولة معلم واحد، اما الثالثة والأخيرة فستكون عبر فتح باب التصويت الدولي مرة أخرى لاختيار عجائب الدنيا السبع الطبيعية، وتعلن النتائج في العام 2010.



ولعل وجود اسم مغارة جعيتا ومحمية أرز الرب ضمن لائحة المعالم الطبيعية العالمية الواردة على لائحة التصويت لهذه المباراة، ليس من طريق الصدفة او بفعل وساطة، انما يعود الى ان المعلمين هما من ابرز المعالم ومن اروع التحف الطبيعية في الشرق، وربما في العالم، اذ ان المغارة وحسب ما يقول القدامى والجدد من هواة البحث والدخول الى المغاور واحدة من بين أجمل 20 مغارة عالمية، علماً انها تستقطب المغارة، اكثر من ربع عدد السياح في لبنان البالغ عددهم العام الماضي نحو مليون و300 الف حسب احصائيات وزارة السياحة اللبنانية.



وبالأرقام وحتى آخر تموز الفائت سجّل المكتب الاحصائي في المغارة 108 آلاف و259 زائرا فيما سجل العام الماضي 64 ألفا و225 زائرا، والرقمان قليلان اذا ما قورنا بارقام العام 2004 والتي سجلت 362 الف زائر، وكذلك الحال بالنسبة الى أرز الرب وما يمثل من قيمة تاريخية تراثية ودينية تعود الى آلاف السنين.



الدخول الى مغارة جعيتا التي تليق بها تسمية لؤلؤة السياحة اللبنانية، غيّر الكثير في مفاهيم الناس الذين كانوا يعتبرون المغارة ملجأ للجنّ والأوهام والخرافات والأساطير التي تناقلتها القصص الشعبية وأسست لثقافة طبيعية جديدة في فهم تكوين جوف الأرض وعلاقة عناصره ببعضها البعض، كما طرحت ثقافة أدبية وفنية وإنسانية جديدة في وصف الأشكال ورؤيتها وطريقة الحفاظ عليها واحترامها وحبها. 

على بعد 20 كلم من الطريق السريع شمال بيروت وعلى اليمين من قرية ذوق مكايل، تقع كهوف جعيتا التي يقل نظيرها من الكهوف حول العالم. المياه نحتت فيها معارض مفتوحة تحت تلال من الغابات في جبال لبنان. وهذه الكهوف تعد قناة أو مهربا لنهر جوفي، هو المصدر الأساسي لنهر الكلب. 



المغارة تتكون من مستويين، اكتشف المستوى الأدنى في العام 1836 وتم افتتاحه للزوار في العام 1958، ويمكن زيارته بالقوارب.أما الجزء الأعلى فتم افتتاحه في شهر كانون الثاني من العام 1969 ويمكن مشاهدته سيرا على الأقدام. وقد ساهم الفنان اللبناني والنحات عدنان كلينك في تنظيم الافتتاح الرسمي للمجموعة العلوية، وذلك باعداد حفل للموسيقى الالكترونية للمؤلف الفرنسي فرنسوا بليل. وأكثر، اتخذت العديد من الأحداث الثقافية من جعيتا مكانا لها، كالحفل الموسيقي للفنان الألماني كارل هنريك ستوكهاوزن في شهر تشرين الثاني من العام 1969.



ويرجع الاكتشاف الحديث للنهر الجوفي لعام 1836 وينسب الفضل في ذلك للمبشر الاميركي وليام تومسون الذي توغل داخل الكهف الى نحو 50 مترا وبوصوله الى النهر الجوفي أطلق عيارا من مسدسه، نتج عنه أصداء هائلة وعندها تأكد من اكتشافه لكهف ذي أهمية كبيرة. ثم قام ماكسويل وهوكسلي المهندسان في شركة مياه بيروت وصديقهما ريفرند بليس رئيس الكلية البروتستنتية السورية اي الجامعة الاميركية في بيروت الآن بارتياد هذه الكهوف.

المغارة... "المدينة" 



تؤمن المغارة الزيارة الآمنة والمريحة بدءا من المواقف فمنها المكشوف ومنها المستظل، وبعد شراء بطاقة الدخول المحددة بـ 18 الف ليرة للكبار (12 دولارا) و10 آلاف للصغار تبدأ بزيارة عرض سينمائي مدته 22 دقيقة يتضمن شرحا كاملا ومفصلا عن تاريخ المغارة وبلغات متعددة يختار منها الزائر ما يناسبه بحسب مواعيد كل لغة وينسقها مع موعد جولته في التلفريك والقطار وزيارة المغارتين وحديقة الحيوانات ومدينة نموذجية للتراث اللبناني وحديقة فينيقية. في القسمين العلوي والسفلي للمغارة يستمتع الزائر بدرجة منعشة من البرودة داخل الكهف، وتستغرق الجولة ساعتين، ويغلق القسم السفلي أحيانا مدة اسبوعين في فصل الشتاء حيث يرتفع منسوب المياه بدرجة كبيرة. ويشمل المشروع كذلك عددا من المطاعم والوجبات الخفيفة وكذلك محال التذكارات حيث المشغولات اللبنانية اليدوية.



واكثر ما يشتري زوار المغارة كتذكارات من المكان المخصص لذلك ما يذكرهم بلبنان وبالمغارة الساحرة بالاضافة الى الشراشف. 
هنا وهناك تراهم يلتقطون الصور في حديقة الحيوانات الطائرة، والى جانب البط والماعز، امام المنحوتات والاشجار.المنحوتات كلّها أنجزها النحات شادي نصر الذي يأتي كل يوم من بلدة فاريا المجاورة ليضع اللمسات الاخيرة على منحوتة "آدم وحواء في الجنة" التي يعمل عليها منذ نحو شهر وستكون ختام اعماله في المغارة بعد شهر تقريبا. 

وتصادف أيضا في المكان لافتة كبيرة كتب عليها "صوّت لمغارة جعيتا" والشباك مخصص لشرح كيفية التصويت، وفي حال كان الزائر لا يملك وقتا لذلك او كان لديه بريد الكتروني لا يعرف طريقة التصويت والخطوات التي سيتبعها تتولى إحدى المنسقات التصويت من عنوان بريده على أن يعود هو ويؤكد على ذلك بعدما يرسلون اليه رسالة الكترونية. 

المدير العام لشركة ماباس المستثمرة للمغارة الدكتور نبيل حداد يقول "إذا حظيت المغارة بمكانة بين الخيارات الـ 21 خلال المرحلة الثانية ستبدأ المعركة الفعلية، وسيأتي موكب اعلامي عالمي في منطاد إضافة الى سينما الـ "اي ماكس"، ليعرفوا كل العالم على هذه المواقع".

ويؤكد ان "هدفنا إعطاء المغارة وجها سياحيا مميزا لتكون نقطة ارتكاز ثقافية وحضارية تنافس مرافق عالمية، وخصوصا ان بيئة المغارة حساسة وعلينا ان نحيطها بالعناية الدقيقة كي لا تتأثر بأعداد الزوار الذين يتوافدون كل عام. نحن وضعنا خطة منهجية أعدنا بناءها خلال 16 شهرا وقد حققنا هذا الانجاز، واجهنا التحديات وبقي لنا 13 سنة لانتهاء العقد".

اكتشافات جديدة

تغيير درجات الحرارة بين داخل المغارة وبين خارجها يؤثر سلبا في الصخور التي يتغير لونها بسبب الخزّ والطحالب، ويحاول القيمون على المغارة الحفاظ علي لمعانها من خلال الإنارة الباردة من دون تحوّل الطاقة الكهربائية الى حرارية.ولتعديل حرارة المغارة بعد دخول الزوار الذين قد يجلبون معهم الى داخلها الميكروبات ووهج الحرارة المرتفعة، يتم غسل الصخور بالمياه الباردة. 

ويكشف حداد ان هناك مواقع أخرى في المغارة سيتم الكشف عنها بعد شهر تقريبا تبرز روعة يد الخالق.
ومقارنة مع الانسان فإن عمر هذا الاخير يساوي 2 سنتمترين من تركيبة الصخور داخل المغارة، وقد كشفت دراسة ان كل سنتمتر يتكون داخل المغارة يستغرق 27 سنة. ويشرح حداد "القاعدة ليست موحدة بل تتغير بحسب غزارة الامطار التي تهطل في المنطقة".ويعطي مثال الصخرة المكسورة التي وجدوها خلال تنقيبهم داخل المغارة. الصخرة يبلغ طولها 120 سنتم، وقد أرسلت منها عينات الى جامعات في اميركا والمانيا وبلجيكا أظهرت ان تكوينها بدأ قبل 11 الفا و900 سنة، وتوقفت عن النمو قبل 1000 سنة.وبينت الدراسة أيضا ان هذا النوع من الصخور يحتاج الى 57 سنة كي تنمو سنتيما واحدا وأحيانا تستغرق 27 سنة. وتشير المعلومات من خلال عمر الصخرة، الى كمية الامطار التي كانت تهطل في لبنان قبل 8000 سنة، وتخفي مخزونا علميا هائلا.

تستقبل المغارة الزوار من الاثنين حتى الخميس من الساعة 9 صباحا الى 6 مساء، ومن الجمعة الى الأحد حتى السابعة مساء، فيما تختصرالعطل الرسمية بعطل الدولة لتقفل في فصل الشتاء.السائحة خلود الخوري من الاردن تزور لبنان للمرة الاولى وتؤكد انه لا يوجد مثيل لمغارة جعيتا في الاردن.ويعبرشقيقها حازم الخوري عن اعجابه بالمكان وهو لم يكن يعلم ان المغارة مرشحة على لائحة عجائب الدنيا السبع الطبيعية، ويقول انه لم يرَ أجمل من هذا المكان الطبيعي في كل الاماكن السياحية التي زارها. 

أولغا شعيا تقول انها تأتي بجميع اصدقائها المغتربين والاجانب الى المغارة لتريهم روعة بلدها لبنان. عبدالله أبيلاردو اتى من الفيليبين ليمضي اسبوعا في لبنان ويزور صديقه اللبناني واول مكان سياحي زاره هو مغارة جعيتا، يؤكد أنه سيصوت للمغارة بعد اختيار أحد المواقع المرشحة من بلده. وأكثر ما أزعج السائح الكويتي خليفة مساعد منعه من التصوير داخل المغارة لأنه كان يفضل ان يصور بنفسه ويحتفظ بالصور، ويؤكد انه سيصوت لها لأن الصحارى المرشحة على لائحة العجائب ممتلئة بالثعابين. 


محمية الأرز

احتلت محمية أرز بشري ضمن حملة التصويت حتى اليوم المرتبة 17، وقد شكّلت غابة الأرز محطة مهمة في مسيرات العلماء والمؤرخين. 
هذا وقد أدى الأرز دوراً بارزاً في ثقافة الشرق الأدنى القديم، وقد بدأ استثمار أخشابه بشكل مكثف منذ الألف الثالث ق.م. عندما أخذت مدن الساحل الكنعاني تصدره إلى مصر.



وأشهر الغابات على الإطلاق غابة "بشري" المعروفة باسم "أرز الرب"، وأرزاتها من أقدم أشجار الأرز في لبنان، وهي تعطي صورة عما كانت تلك الغابات التي اشتهر بها لبنان في العصور القديمة. تمتاز الغابة بأنها تضم اقدم اشجار الارز في العالم وهي تقع على ارتفاع 2200 متر فوق سطح البحر وتمتد على مساحة 11 هكتارا"، وفيها بقي 48 شجرة معمرة فقط، يصل عمر أكبرها الى أكثر من ألف سنة.ومن اشجارها 375 شجرة يصل عمرها إلى بضعة مئات من السنين، من بينها أربع أرزات يصل ارتفاعها إلى 35 مترا"، وقطرها إلى ما بين 12 و14مترا". وتمتاز هذه الأشجار باستقامة جذوعها وبأغصانها العظيمة المروحية الشكل التي تنبسق متعامدة مع الجذوع.

بدأ الاهتمام بهذه الأرزات في العصر الحديث في العام 1876، عندما أولت ملكة بريطانيا العظمى "أرز الرب" عنايتها، فأمرت بإقامة سور حوله لحمايته من أعداء الغابة التقليديين، لا سيما قطعان الماشية التي تقضم البراعم وتقضي على الشجيرات اليافعة.

وللوصول إلى غابة "أرز الرب" يمكن سلوك الطريق الأولى التي تنطلق من بلدة "دير الأحمر" الواقعة عند السفوح الشرقية من سلسلة جبال لبنان الغربية، فتتسلق منعطفاتها المشرفة على سهل البقاع.



أما الطريق الأخرى، وهي الأقصر، فتنطلق من "شكا" إلى "بشري"، ومنها تتشعب إلى طريقين يوصلان كلاهما إلى بقعة الأرز التي لا تبعد عن "بشري" أكثر من سبعة كيلومترات. وأيا كانت الطريق، فسينعم الزائر بالمناظر الخلابة، لا سيما عندما يبدأ الضباب بالتوغل في أحشاء الوديان. ينخرط "أرز" لبنان الموجود بمختلف جباله خصوصا في بشري والشوف وتنورين وعكار بمسابقة عالمية لتحديد عجائب الدنيا السبع الجديدة التي ستكون من عجائب الطبيعة، بينما كانت العجائب الحالية من صنع الإنسان.

ويشرح عضو لجنة أصدقاء الارز ومدير برنامج مؤسسة الرؤيا العالمية في قضاء بشري قزحيا طوق ان أكثر ما يميز ارز لبنان هو "غابة ارز بشري لقيمتها التراثية خصوصا وأن عمر بعض أشجارها يتعدى 2500 سنة. قديما كان يدخلها من يشاء ويخرج منها ساعة يحلو له بعدما هدم السور المحيط بها والذي من المفترض ان يحميها. وللحفاظ على هذه الثروة أعدنا بناءه ووضعنا نواطير لحراستها والجيش اللبناني ايضا موجود دائما لهذه الغاية".



هذا وتتولى اللجنة صيانة الغابة وإداراتها وهي تتابع كل التفاصيل بالتنسيق مع الوزارات المعنية وتحديدا وزارة البيئة والسياحة والزراعة التي وبحسب طوق لا دور مهم يذكر لجهودها.فالبلديات تساهم بزخم، وفي هذا الاطار قدمت بلدية بشري مليونين و250 ألف متر مربع وقد زرعنا منها حتى الآن مليوني متر ويجب أن ننجز كل هذه المهمة مع نهاية العام الحالي لزيادة التنوع البيولوجي ولنؤمن لاشجار الارز بيئة أفضل، كما نعمل على التصنيف وحماية المناطق ساعين الى تمديد المدى الحيوي للأرز. 




[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
*الأرز* 
**
*منذ القدم والأرز ولبنان توأمان. وما زالت غابة أشجار الأرز الألفية تشكل إحدى أبرز المناطق السياحية اللبنانية. ويمكن بلوغ منطقة الأرز انطلاقاً من البقاع أو من الساحل. فالطريق الأولى تنطلق من بلدة دير الأحمر الواقعة عند السفوح الشرقية من سلسلة جبال لبنان الغربية، فتتسلق منعطفاتها المشرفة على سهل البقاع. وكلما اقتربت الطريق من القمة. ازداد الهواء نقاء والجو انتعاشاً وأصبح بالإمكان مشاهدة بعض المثلجات الصغيرة التي بقيت صامدة في وجه حرارة الصيف. ومع بلوغ القمة ينفتح أمام الناظر مشهد رائع يمتد ليشمل غابة الأرز ومحطة التزلج وليغوص في أعماق وادي قاديشا ويصل إلى البحر. غير أن هذه الطريق الجميلة تبقى مقفلة في فصل الشتاء بسبب تراكم الثلوج عليها.*
*أما الطيق الأخرى، وهي الأقصر، فتنطلق إلى بشري ومنها تتشعب إلى طريقين يوصلان كلاهما إلى بقعة الأرز التي تبعد عن بشري أكثر من سبعة كيلومترات. فالأولى، وهي طريق قديمة، تمتاز بتعرجاتها الضيقة، تسمح للزائر ببلوغ مغارة قاديشا وهو في طريقه إلى الأرز. أما الأخرى، فهي أكثر حداثة وتجهيزاً بحيث أنها تبقى سالكة في أيام الشتاء. وايا كانت الطريق، فيسنعم الزائر بالمناظر الخلابة، لا سيما عندما يبدأ الضباب بالتوغل في أحشاء الوديان.*
*بالوصول إلى الأرز تطالعك الفنادق والمطاعم والملاهي التي تؤلف مركز استجمام يعمل على مدار السنة، ويلجأ إليه الهاربون من الحر والرطوبة صيفاً والراغبون في التزلج على الثلج شتاء. ولا تبعد غابة الأرز أكثر من كيلومتر واحد عن هذا المركز، عبر طريق تقوم على جانبيها المطاعم الصغيرة ودكاكين التذكارات. وتؤدي هذه الطريق عينها إلى مركز التزلج الذي يبلغ ارتفاعه 2.066 متراً فوق سطح البحر ومن بعده إلى البقاع.*

** 

*الأرز في التاريخ*

*لقد فعل التاريخ فعله في أرز لبنان ولم يترك فيه إلا غابة صغيرة يمكن اعتبارها بمثابة ذخيرة متبقية من الغابات القديمة التي كانت تغطي الجبل والتي كانت تتألف بغالبيتها من الأرز والسرو والصنوبر والسنديان.*
*لعب الأرز دوراً بارزاً في ثقافة الشرق الأدنى القديم، كما في تجارته وطقوسه الدينية، بحيث ورد ذكره في التوراة وفي نصوص قديمة أخرى. وقد بدأ استثمار أخشاب الأرز بشكل مكثف منذ الألف الثالث ق.م. عندما أخذت مدن الساحل الكنعاني تصدره إلى مصر. وكان هذا الخشب يشكل جزءاً رئيسياً من الجزية التي كانت المدن- الدويلات الكنعانية- الفينيقية تدفعه عبر العصور المتعاقبة إلى غزاتها الأشوريين والبابليين والفرس. وكان الفينيقيون يصنعون منه سفنهم، كما أن سليمان طلب من أحيرام الصوري تزويده بكميات منه لبناء قصره وهيكله. وفي إحدىا الكتابات التي خلفها، يفاخر الملك الأشوري سنحاريب بأنه توغل في أعالي جبال لبنان وقطع بيديه أجمل أرزاته وسرواته وأعظمها. وكذلك فعل من بعده الملك البابلي نابو قد نصر. وكان القدماء يرغبون في الأرز بسبب عبيره ومتانته وطول جذوعه. فيستعملون خشبه في بناء السفن كما في سقف القصور والمعابد، ناهيك عن استعمال زيته في طقوس التحنيط وصمغه كمادة عازلة*


**


*وفي غضون القرن الثاني م.، عمد الامبراطور الروماني هادريانوس (117-138م) إلى اتخاذ تدابير من شأنها حماية عدد من أصناف الأشجار التي كانت تنمو في جبال لبنان. وقد أوكل إلى عدد من فرق المساحة بمسح الأحراج والغابات بهدف تحديد الأصناف التي كان قطعها ممنوعاً والتي كانت تعتبر بمثابة محمية امبراطورية، وهي الأرز والصنوبر والعرعر والسنديان. وما تزال صخور جبال لبنان تحمل ما يزيد عن مئتي كتابة من تلك الكتابات المرموقة التي كان من شأنها تذكير حطابي تلك الأيام بواجباتهم. ومن المؤسف حقاً أن يعمد بعض القرويين والرعاة والحطابين إلى تدمير هذه الرقم أو تشويهها أو نسفها ظناً منهم بأنها إشارات تدل على كنوز دفينة.*
*بيد أن الاهتمام الذي ابداه هادريانوس بغابات لبنان لم يدم طويلاً، فأخذت الغابات تتعرى من غطائها الأخضر، وأخذت الأخشاب طريقها إلى المواقد والمشاحر وأتاتين الكلس. واستغلت الغابات استغلالاً واسع النطاق في غضون القرن التاسع عشر، وأصبحت في أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى مصدراً رئيساً للأخشاب اللازمة لمد خط سكة الحديد التي أنشأها الجيش البريطاني لوصل طرابلس بحيفا*





**

*لم يعد لبنان يحتفظ إلا بعدد محدود من أجمات الأرز المبعثرة في أرجائه. ومن خصائص هذه الأشجار أنها تنمو على ارتفاعات تتراوح بين 1500م و2000م. فوق سطح البحر. ومن بين تلك الأجمات، في محافظة لبنان الشمالي، محمية حرش إهدن الطبيعية وأجمة حدث الجبة وأجمة تنورين. أما محافظة جبل لبنان، ففيها إحدى أقدم الأجمات التي جرى استغلالها في العصور القديمة وهي أجمة "جاج" في قضاء جبيل، التي لم يبق منها إلا عدد محدود من الأشجار المنتشرة فوق القمم المشرفة على البلدة. وتذخر منطقة الشوف بأجمة أرز الباروك التي يزيد عمر أشجارها على 350 سنة، وهي أحسن حالاً وأفضل حماية من جميع أجمات الأرز اللبنانية على الإطلاق، تضاف إليها أجمتا عين زحلتا ومعاصر الشوف في المنطقة عينها.*

*وأشهر الأجمات على الإطلاق أجمة بشري المعروفة باسم أرزة الرب، وأرزاتها أقدم أشجار الأرز في لبنان، ومن شأنها إعطاء صورة عما كانت عليه تلك الغابات التي اشتهر بها لبنان في العصور القديمة. ومن تلك الأشجار 375 شجرة يصل عمرها إلى بضعة مئات من السنين، من بينها أربعة أرزات يصل ارتفاعها إلى 35م. وقطرها ما بين 12 و14م. وتمتاز هذه الأشجار باستقامة جذوعها وبأغصانها العظيمة المروحية الشكل التي تنبسق متعامدة مع الجذوع*



*.*


*بالأضافة إلى تلك الأشجار الوقورة هناك ألوف من الأشجار الأصغر سنا، وقد غرست منذ عقود أو سنوات بهدف تأمين استمرارية هذا الإرث الوطني. ولا بد من الإشارة إلى أن الأرزة شجرة بطيئة النمو وقد يلزمها ما لا يقل عن أربعين سنة لتبدأ بطرح بذور منتجة.*
*وعلى غرار وجوه التراث الوطني الأخرى تتطلب أرزات بشري العناية والاهتمام. ولا بد من القول أن بوادر الاهتمام بها في العصر الحديث قد بدأت عام 1876، عندما أولت ملكة بريطانيا العظمى أرزة الرب عنايتها، فأمرت بإقامة سور حوله لحمايته من أعداء الغابة التقليديين، لا سيما قطعان الماشية التي تضم البراعم وتقضي على الشجيرات اليافعة. ومنذ بضع سنوات، تم إنشاء "جمعية أصدقاء غابة الأرز" التي رأت النور عام 1985، بهدف حماية الغابة ودرء الأخطار عنها. فجرى تنظيف الغابة من أوساخها وقطع أغصانها اليابسة وتسميد تربتها ومكافحة أمراضها، كما تم شق عدد من الدروب فيها لتسهيل ولوجها وحصر الأضرار التي قد تتعرض إليها.*
*وتقوم في وسط الغابة كنيسة صغيرة بنيت عام 1843، وقد حولت إلى محجة، يقصدها الزوار كل عام من جميع أنحاء لبنان للاحتفال بالصلاة عشية السادس من آب، ليلة عيد التجلي المعروف بـ "عيد الرب".*



*التزلج في الأرز*

*قد يفوق مركز التزلج في الأرز سائر مراكز التزلج في لبنان بروعة مشاهده ونوعية ثلجه. وتنتظم مسارب التزلج على منحدرات مدرج طبيعي يحتفظ بثلوجه طيلة نحو خمسة أشهر، بين كانون الأول/ديسمبر ونيسان/أبريل من كل عام.*


**



*وتعود بدايات رياضة التزلج على الثلج في الأرز إلى أيام الانتداب، عندما أقام الجيش الفرنسي مدرسة تزلج على مقربة من أجمة الأرز، ما تزال منشآتها قائمة وهي اليوم تابعة للجيش اللبناني. وفي المركز خمسة مصاعد تؤمن وصول المتزلجين إلى أعالي المسارب، بالإضافة إلى بعض المصاعد والمسارب المخصصة للأطفال. ومن الممكن الحصول على معدات التزلج من المحلات المخصصة لذلك في المركز، ناهيك عن المدربين المحترفين.*
*والمركز مجهز بعدد من الفنادق والمطاعم ومحلات بيع المأكولات السريعة، بالإضافة إلى ما تقدمه المنشآتت المماثلة في بلدة بشري التي لا تبعد عن المركز أكثر من ربع ساعة*



*منطقة الأرز*

*تذخر منطقة الأرز بمواقع طبيعية وتاريخية مثيرة للاهتمام. وقد لا يلزم الزائر أكثر من نصف ساعة لينتقل من علو 3000 متر إلى ما دون 1000 متر حيث يبلغ أعماق وادي قاديشا. وتعج المنطقة بالأنهر والينابيع والشلالات والأشكال الطبيعية الأخرى إلى جانب الكنائس والأديار والصوامع الصخرية، ناهيك عن القرى المضيافة.*




*من الممكن القيام بنزهة لزيارة القرى المشرفة على وادي قاديشا. فانطلاقاً من بلدة قناة تطالعك بلدة حدث الجبة الواقعة على مشارف الوادي الجنوبية، وهي قرية ورد ذكرها في عدد من نصوص القرن السادس للميلاد*

*تلي الحدث قرية الديمان التي أصبحت منذ القرن التاسع عشر مركز البطريركية المارونية الصيفي. وتشرف هذه القرية على دير قنوبين الذي كان من قبل مركزاً لهذه البطريركية. ومنها يمكن بلوغ أعماق الوادي سيراً على الأقدام عبر درب شديد الانحدار*


*على مسافة قريبة من الديمان تقع بلدة حصرون الواقعة على شفير الجرف المشرف على الوادي. وتمتاز هذه البلدة بمنازلها المبنية على الطراز المعماري اللبناني التقليدي وبسطوحها القرميدية الحمراء. وتنتشر فيها الكنائس القديمة وتحيط بمنازلها الجنائن الغناء. ومنها يمكن بلوغ أعماق الوادي عبر درب شديد الانحدار يوصل إلى عدد من الكنائس والصوامع الصغيرة الكهفية*


*.*


*تلي حصرون بلدة بقرقاشا حيث تقودك طريق إلى قرية بقاع كفرا التي تقع على علو 1600م فوق سطح البحر، وهي من أجمل القرى اللبنانية المتميزة بمنازلها الريفية التقليدية، ناهيك عن أنها مسقط رأس مار شربل أحد قديسي الموارنة المشهورين، وقد ولد فيها عام 1828*


*ثم تصل إلى الطريق الرئيسية إلى بلدة بشري مسقط رأس جبران خليل جبران ومثواه الأخير. وفيها دير على اسم مار سركيس يقوم فيه متحف يضم أعمال الأديب الكبير الفنية*





*بعد بشري تقودك الطريق إلى بلدة حدشيت الواقعة على شفير الجرف الصخري المشرف على الوادي. وهي بلدة ما زالت تحتفظ بمنازلها وأزقتها التقليدية وبعدد من كنائسها القديمة. ويمكن بلوغ أعماق الوادي عبر درب شديد الانحدار يوصل إلى عدد من الكنائس والصوامع الكهفية التي تكسو بعضها جدرانيات تعود إلى القرون الوسطى.*
*ومن شاء أن يحتفظ ببعض الذكريات وشراء بعض المنحوتات المصنوعة من خشب الأرز، عليه أن يتوقف في بلدة بلوزا القريبة من حدشيت، ومنها يمكن إكمال الطريق باتجاه الأرز، أو سلوك بعض الدروب المؤدية إلى الديمان المقابلة أو إلى دير قنوبين القائم في قلب الوادي.*

*انطلاقاً من الطريق القديمة التي تصل بشري بالأرز، هناك درب يسير بمحاذاة الجرف الصخري ليصل إلى مغارة قاديشا التي يتفجر منها شلال عظيم يبلغ أوجه في فصل الربيع. وتزين داخل هذه المغارة ترسبات كلسية اتخذت أشكال صواعد ونوازل. وقد تمت إنارتها بحيث يتمكن الزوار من ولوجها والتمتع بمناظرها.*





*تسلق أعلى قمم لبنان..*

*يمكن بلوغ القرنة السوداء التي يصل ارتفاعها إلى 3088م. فوق سطح البحر سيراً على الأقدام انطلاقاً من مركز التزلج في الأرز. وبعد السير نحو ساعتين بمحاذاة خط المصعد الكهربائي، يطالعك كوخ صغير يمكنك أن تنطلق منه باتجاه الشمال لتصل بعد نحو ساعة إلى القمة عبر درب تواكبها بعض المثلجات الصغيرة التي ما زالت تحتفظ بثلوج الشتاء السابق.*


**


*أما الطريق الأسهل لبلوغ القمة، فهي التي يمكن سلوكها بواسطة سيارة مجهزة بأربعة دواليب دافعة انطلاقاً من ضهر القضيب، وهي النقطة الأعلى على الطريق المؤدية من الأرز إلى بلدة اليمونة البقاعية.*
*ومن القمة، عند الموضع المشار إليه بمثلث معدني، يمكن مشاهدة الساحل اللبناني بطوله، وقد يمتد النظر في بعض الأوقات التي يكون فيها الجو مؤاتياً ليصل إلى جزيرة قبرص.*





*قد تقودك هذه الرحلة الصيفية إلى ما بعد القرنة السوداء.. فإذا أكملت الطريق باتجاه سهل البقاع، فإنك ستصل إلى الموضع الذي يقال له عيون أرغش، وهي بقعة تكثر فيها الينابيع والعيون التي تتفجر منها المياه الجليدية ويربى فيها سمك الأطروط أو الترويت وقد أقيم فيها عدد من المطاعم الصيفية.*
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يبلغ طول *ساحل لبنان* حوالي 225 كلم بحيث يكون البحر المتوسط من الجهة الغربية. يتميز بوجود سهول طولية وضيقة تكثر في المزروعات (الحمضيات، الموز، والخضار...) شواطئه رملية وصخرية تتميز بضيق الرفراف القاري مما ينعكس على ضعف الثرة السمكية فقد تنتقل من اليابسة إلى عشرات الأمتار عمقاً في البحر مباشرة، ومن الجهة الثانية تقترب الجبال بشكل كبير من السواحل.




المدن الواقعة على ساحل لبنان من الشمال إلى الجنوب هي:
العبدةميناطرابلسانفهشكاالبترونالقلمونجبيلجونيةحالاتجونيةبيروتالدامورصيداالزهرانيصورالناقورة

----------


## تحية عسكريه

*طرابلس* هي مدينة لبنانية عاصمة محافظة الشمال تكنى بالفيحاء. ثاني أكبر مدن لبنان بعد بيروت.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تؤكد المصادر التاريخية والتنقيبات الأثرية أنّ طرابلس كانت إحدى مدن الفينيقيين، حيث أسسوا فيها أوّل اتحاد لدويلات صيدا، وصور، وأرواد، وبذلك يمكن اعتبار طرابلس أوّل اتّحادٍ أممي في التاريخ
يتميّز ساحل طرابلس بمجموعة من التشكيلات الجغرافية التي يمكن استعمالها كموانئ للسفن والمراكب، ويتميّز أيضاً بوجود مجموعة من الجزر، هي الوحيدة في لبنان، وقد لعبت تلك الجزر دوراً هاماً في السيطرة على الطرق العسكرية والتجارية في المنطقة. ففي العصر الهيليني، وبالتحديد في ظلّ حكم خلفاء الاسكندر الأكبر، لعبت طرابلس دور قاعدة بحرية كبيرة وذات استقلالية نسبية. أمّا في العصر الروماني، بلغت المدينة أوج تطورها واحتوت على العديد من المعالم الهامّة. ودّمرت طرابلس في العام 551 خلال العهد البيزنطي وذلك بفعل زلزال مدمّر أدّى إلى انقضاض البحر عليها.

----------


## تحية عسكريه

واتخذها سلاطين المماليك طوال قرنين وربع القرن من الزمان عاصمة لنيابة السلطنة، وأقيمت فيها عشرات المساجد والمدارس، والزوايا، والتكايا، والخوانق، والرُّبط، والحمّامات، والخانات، والقياسر، والطواحين، ومن أشهر معالمها: الجامع المنصوري الكبير، وجامع التوبة، وجامع العطار، والبرطاسي، والسيد عبد الواحد المكناسي، وطينال، والمدرسة القرطاوية، والشمسية، والنورية، والناصرية، والخانوتية، والسقرقية، والطواشية، والخيرية حُسْن، والعجمية، والحمصية، والقادرية، والحججية، والظاهرية، ومن خاناتها: خان الحريريين، والمصريين، والعسكر، والصاغة (الصابون)، والتماثيلي (بالميناء)، ومن حمّاماتها: حمام الحاجب، وعزّ الدين الموصلي، والنوري، والعطار، والدوادار، وغيره. وأقيمت لها عدة بوابات في مختلف الاتجاهات، وتشعّبت حاراتها ودروبها وأزقّتها الملتوية والممتدّة تحت عقود الدّور والمنازل التي توفّر لها حماية ذاتيّة بحيث تحوّلت في معظمها إلى سراديب ودهاليز وساباطات سريّة لا يعرف السيّر فيها إلاّ أهلها، بمعنى أن بناءها وخِططها كانت عسكرية دفاعية حسب مقتضيات ذلك العصر، وأقيم على امتداد ساحلها من رأس الميناء إلى رأس النهر ستة أبراج حربية للمرابطة فيها، هي: برج الأمير أيتمش، وبرج الأمير جُلُبّان، وطرباي (الشيخ عفّان)، والأمير الأحمدي (الفاخورة)، والأمير برسباي (المعروف بالسباع)، وبرج السلطان قايتباي (المعروف ببرج رأس النهر)، وللدفاع عن المدينة إذا دهمها العدوّ. كما جرى ترميم الحصن الذي أسّسه "ابن مجيب الأزدي"، وأعاد بناءه "ريموند دي سان جيل"، وحوّله نائب السلطتة "سيف الدين أسندمر الكرجي" إلى قلعة كبيرة.



لوحة تمثل سقوط طرابلس الصليبية بيد المماليك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

يُعتبر عهد الأتراك في طرابلس أطول العهود الإسلامية التي خضعت لسيادتها، حيث امتدّ حكمهم نحو نيّفٍ وأربعة قرون، باستثناء ثماني سنوات خضعت فيها للحكم المصري حين دخلها "إبراهيم باشا" ابن محمد علي الكبير سنة 1832 م. واتخذها قاعدة عسكرية أثناء حملته على بلاد الشام وأقام فيها. وعادت إلى الأتراك العثمانيين بعد جلاء المصريين عنها سنة 1840 م. ثم خضعت للإنتداب الفرنسي سنة 1918 م. فكانت "ساعة التل" آخر ما تركه العثمانيون من آثار في طرابلس.





ساعة التل، هدية السلطان عبد الحميد إلى الطرابلسيين

----------


## تحية عسكريه

فاق عدد آثار طرابلس في آخر إحصاء أجرته بلديتها منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات المئتي أثر. هذا العدد يجعلها موقعا ً أثريّا ً هاما ً. وهي بآثارها أغنى المدن على الساحل السوري بكامله، وتأتي بعد القاهرة بعدد آثارها المملوكية. تعود أغلبية هذه الآثار إلى العهد المملوكي، يليه العهد العثماني فالعهد الصليبي والبيزنطي، ويقول الدارسون: أن مباني مدينة الميناء الحديثة قائمة على أنقاض المدينة البيزنطية. ويوجد في المدينة العديد من الجوامع العريقة منها:
*الجامع المنصوري الكبير*: يعد من أعظم المساجد الجامعة في طرابلس. وهو أوّل معلم معماري يقام في طرابلس المملوكيّة.
*جامع العطار*: من أكبر جوامع طرابلس وثالثها من حيث الأهمية. أسسه "بدر الدين بن العطار" أحد عطاري طرابلس الأثرياء عام 751 هـ. على نفقته الخاصة فنسب إليه. 
*جامع البرطاسي*: يعرف بجامع ومدرسة البرطاسي أو البرطاسية، وقد سمي نسبة إلى مؤسسة "عيسى بن عمر البرطاسي". 
*جامع الأويسي*: حمل اسم مشيّده "محي الدين الأويسي" الذي بناه عام 865 هـ. هناك ضريح لمحمود بك السنجق، صاحب المسجد المعروف باسمه في التبّانة. 
*جامع التوبة*: يقع على الضفة اليسرى لنهر أبي علي حيث الجسر الجديد في محلّة الدباغة بالقرب من خان العسكر. عرّضه موقعه لأضرار بالغة أثناء فيضانات نهر أبي علي التي حدثت في طرابلس مرات عديدة، جُدّد إبّان العهد العثماني على يد الأمير ”حسين بن يوسف سيفا“ . 
*جامع طينال*: شيده نائب السلطنة الأمير "سيف الدين طينال الحاجب" سنة 736 هـ. يأتي ثانيا ً بعد الجامع الكبير. يتمتع بطراز هندسي إسلامي مميز يلفت الانتباه بقبابه الأربع المختلفة الأشكال والأحجام، وبمئذنته المربعة.

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
السلام عليكم ..


عبود يعطيك الف عافية ..


انا عدت وان شاء رح يتحرك الموضوع بشكل فعال اكثر..


برأيي لو ننطلق بإتجاه قبرص ومن ثم الى تركيا لكان افضل ..


فلسطين لها منتدى خاص وانا خصصت فيها مجموعة من المواضيع المتجددة بعنوان (لكي لا ننسى) وايضا الشرح فيها وافي جدا ومفصل اكثر من الشكل الموجود بهذا الموضوع، والموضوع المذكور يتحدث عن مدن فلسطين المحتلة عام 1948 وبعد الانتهاء منها سنعرّج على الضف5ة المحتلة ونمر عليها بنفس الخطة الموضوعة.. وشكرا لتعاونك الرائع .. 

أما تحب ان تزور قبرص!!

ان شاء الله انطلاقتنا المقبلة نحو جزيرة قبرص في صباح الجمعة ..  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
أجمل الصور من مناطق شمال لبنان  :Smile: 






































[/align]

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
اجمل الصور من مناطق شمال لبنان ..









































[/align]

----------


## دموع الغصون

هدوء عاصف 
مشكور على هذه الفكرة الرائعة و المجهود الذي يستحق كل الشكر والتقدير 
تعريف مميز لـ لبنان.. معلومات قيمة وملف شامل 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه .. راق لي كثيراً التجول بين باقتك المميزة من الرحل الرائعة لمختلف بلدان العالم 
دمت ودام مداد عطائك

----------


## بسمه

لبنااان بتجنن كتير بحبها ..  الموضوع بجنن يسلمو هدوء عاصف  :SnipeR (69):

----------

